# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-***** updated to v4.0

## GSM-AYA

*- Added station files (thanks to station team)* * - Changed download system* * - Improved “z3xfile:” protocol (click link in browser – download in *****)* * - Now ***** resizable*  *Download* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تحديد جديد من الشال بميزات وخصائص جديدة

----------


## hbahassi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور على المتابعة دوم سباق

----------

